# Bilder-Upload unter Joomla



## interface (23. August 2006)

Hallo,

gibt es ein Modul oder ähnliches.
Womit ich die Besucher Bilder uploaden lassen kann und diese dann in einer art Gallerie erscheinen?

Bin auch für andere alternativen offen.

cu+thx


----------



## akrite (23. August 2006)

für reine Gallerien macht mir das Wort Besucher etwas sorgen , denn ich kenne keine Gallerie wo Du nicht nach dem Joomla-Prinzip mindestens Autorenrechte haben musst. Ansonsten bieten manche Foren (simpleBoard o.ä.) auch die Möglichkeit Bilder zu uploaden.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## interface (23. August 2006)

thx again.

Dafür müßen aber die Besucher sich auch anmelden und registrieren nehme ich mal an.
Hätte lieber sowas ähnliches wie imageShack wo die Besucher ihre Bilder auswählen und dann hochladen.
Danach können dann diese gleich angeschaut werden.

Wäre ne deine Sache finde ich.

Könnte man auch einen ftp Zugang einrichten das über den dann upgeloaded wird


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (23. August 2006)

Hallo,

Du kannst in diversen Galerien (wie bspw. die RS2 Gallery), Usern und auch Gästen die Möglichkeit geben, Bilder hochzuladen. Dazu bedarf es lediglich einer Einstellung in der Konfiguration.

Gruß


----------



## akrite (23. August 2006)

*Bilder upload unter Joomla*



			
				Markus Kolletzky hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...RS2 Gallery, Usern und auch Gästen die Möglichkeit geben, Bilder hochzuladen. Dazu bedarf es lediglich einer Einstellung in der Konfiguration.


 oooh danke, ich hatte gestern schon alles dahingehend durchforscht, bin dabei aber nicht auf die Möglichkeit der Benutzer gestoßen. AFAIK müßten alle dabei mindestens Autoen-Level haben, also nix mit mal eben registrieren und fertig.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## interface (24. August 2006)

werde ich gleich mal testen danke für den Tip.

So habe RSGallery2 1.11.6 mal draufgespielt und auch Bilder von mir geuppt.
Habe auch gefunden das ich es User erlauben kann.
Wo aber ist bitte dieser Punkt auf der Page für die Besucher zum uppen ?

thx+cu


----------



## codaz (11. Januar 2010)

hey,
habe auch noch eine frage... wo kann ich die RS2 Gallery downloaden?
Habe schon in google gesucht nur leider finde ich nicht wirklich was.Würde mich über Link freuen!
Wenn ich die RS2 Gallery dann runtergeladen habe... wie kann ich dass dann zu meinen modulen hinzufügen?

Würde mich über Hilfe freuen

Gruß codaz


----------



## akrite (12. Januar 2010)

die RS Gallery 2 für Joomla! 1.5 kannst Du hier herunterladen ! Für Joomla! 1.0.x guckst Du hier !


----------



## codaz (12. Januar 2010)

Ok danke!!
Wie kann ich da jetzt einstellen, dass die Benutzer die sich registriert haben, eigene Gallerien erstellen können Die Gallerien sollen dann alle sehen können...

Würde mich über Hilfe freuen!

mfg codaz


----------

